# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Ouvrir avec office 2010

## poipoi01200

Bonjour
J'ai 2 versions d'Office installes: Office 2010 et Office 2019
Or comment faire pour forcer l'ouverture des fichiers en version 2010?
Impossible de modifier dans les proprits... et a ne me convient pas
Avez-vous une ide
Bien cordialement

----------


## Gado2600

Bonjour,

Je crois qu'il faut que tu choisisses le programme par dfaut, quand tu fais un clic droit => ouvrir avec.

Cordialement,

----------


## poipoi01200

Bonjour et merci Gado2600 de t'tre intress  ma question

oui bien sr, je connais cette manip mais mon problme est que je ne pouvais choisir XL2010 mme en le mettant comme appli d'ouverture dans proprits..

et maintenant je peux choisir la version d'office...

je passe en rsolu cette demande
encore merci et bonne journe

----------

